

Justin Frankel: Big Ideas - djloche
http://1014.org/?article=468

======
djloche
Here is Frankel's own TL;DR:

>"TL;DR: Ideas are worth a lot to society, but not much to individuals.
Execution is the opposite.

Finally, some advice for anybody who wants to make things and profit from
them: figure out something you can contribute; ideas aren't enough. If you're
content to just contribute to society: publish your ideas, let people use
them, and hope for the best."

